# Makita sander to shop vac



## Spitfire1 (May 18, 2016)

Has anyone come up with a good way to connect a Makita ROS to a standard shop vac, in other words no an expensive dust extractor but a regular ridgid brand shop vac?


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

This works for a couple of sanders for me.
https://www.rockler.com/dust-right-universal-small-port-hose-kit-with-free-20-gift-card


----------



## Spitfire1 (May 18, 2016)

I have looked into this system in the past but several but I recall reading a review saying it would NOT fit a Makita dust port. So far I generally like my Makita sander other than trying to hook it up to a shop vac without using some odd combination with a whole lot of duct tape.


----------



## OhioMike (Jun 24, 2012)

If you're talking about the Makita BO5041 then check out the Amazon page for that tool.

LINK

There is a review by CLAUDE posted on Nov 26. 2016 that has photos of how he hooked his vac to the Makita.

Mike


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

On my Ridged ROS and Dewalt 1/4 sheet sander, the vacuum hose is slightly smaller than the dust port. I wrap masking tape around end of vac hose until I get a snug fit. For quick sanding, I've just stuck the vac hose into sander port and turned on vac. The suction holds it in place.


----------



## Woodchuck2010 (Jan 19, 2016)

> I have looked into this system in the past but several but I recall reading a review saying it would NOT fit a Makita dust port. So far I generally like my Makita sander other than trying to hook it up to a shop vac without using some odd combination with a whole lot of duct tape.
> 
> - Spitfire1


 Try it. There are a couple of different adapters and the ends are quite flexible.


----------

